# Attempting hibernation, or sick?



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my 1 yr old CDTs has been acting a little odd lately. He/she has not eaten for about a week and while he will wake up when I touch him, he will move around a little then goes back to sleep.

I have been making sure he is getting soaked more often (in their outdoor enclosure they have a little "pond"). He is also sleeping on the cooler side of his indoor enclosure in a hide.

Does this sound like he is sick, or is he attempting to hibernate (which I do not want him to do)? His brother/sister is acting normal, eating, sleeping on the warmer side of the enclosure, etc.

I am buying a warmer light this afternoon to see if that helps, but does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 22, 2010)

It could be an aggression issue as opposed to hibernation. Try setting this one up on his/her own and see if that helps.

Danny


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 22, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> It could be an aggression issue as opposed to hibernation. Try setting this one up on his/her own and see if that helps.
> 
> Danny



Okay, thanks.
Once he is separated, will he be okay going back with the others?

(Even when I am soaking him he wakes up for a little bit, then goes back to sleep.)


----------



## CGKeith (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably wanting to hibernate. You may have to increase the temps a little bit, and don't let them cool down as much in the evening.

Yes, keep soaking them. Use warm water, not hot, not cool. I would also spray them while they are in the water, it seems to trigger a drinking response.

I had two do this (indoors), one didn't really eat much through the whole Winter and the other ate everyday.

They are both bigger now and outdoors.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 22, 2010)

I also forgot to mention about his weight. I am not good at keeping record of it all the time but, here are the weight comparisons....

8/5/10:
Sleepy tort- 119g
Normal tort- 118g

9/13/10:
Sleepy tort- 152g
Normal tort- 138g

A date I was stupid enough not to write down:
Sleepy tort: 154g
Normal tort: 181g

11/14/10:
Sleepy tort: 159g


----------



## Laura (Nov 22, 2010)

also be sure to provide at leats 12 hours of day light if you dont want to hibernating.. but must be warm to keep eating.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2010)

A tortoise's hibernation isn't a true hibernation. They have awake periods and sleeping periods, its just that they can't move because they're cold. In my opinion, if the tortoise is sleeping a lot, its not a hibernation issue.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 22, 2010)

I would set him up inside and keep him really warm...100 degrees on the hot side and not below 80 on the cool side. I'd keep the lights on for 13 hours a day and tube feed him Critical Care because you said he hasn't eaten in a week. I had one that had to be tube fed Critical Care for 3 months before he went back to eating. Soak your guy in warm water daily and keep us posted...[/i]


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 22, 2010)

I just moved him to his own indoor enclosure and got a new bulb, so raised the temperatures.

After a soak I put him in it and he walked around a little, then went back to sleep. Right now he is asleep right on the warmest part of the enclosure.

Maggie, was is Critical Care and were would I purchase it if I need it?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 23, 2010)

He ended up going into his hide. Here are some pictures from this evening. Please note, there is very moist Eco-Earth under the grass hay. I added a thin layer of hay to it as there were areas where the heat lamp did not hit the substrate and it was still cold, and I wanted it warm all around. This is working nicely. I also pulled the pan back a little further too.

His new little enclosure:












New pictures of him:


----------



## dmmj (Nov 23, 2010)

are these new pics of him? because he does not really look sick to me. The one thing I am concerned about is the not eating.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 23, 2010)

dmmj said:


> are these new pics of him? because he does not really look sick to me. The one thing I am concerned about is the not eating.



Yes, those are new pictures... just taken a few hours ago.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/vets/products/critical_care

Some feed stores sell it, but I got mine at a vet who has treated reptiles.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you have an accurate thermometer like a temp gun to give us updated photos? Do you place the tort in front of the food 1-2 times a day? Ensure temps are 80-100 and place the tort in a hide near the warmth (I have one in the upper 80s), and then in front of the food. Feed some enticing foods like radicchio, pumpkin, frisee, etc. Hopefully now that hes set up by himself (you need a larger enclosure, although from what you said it sounded like you will change this soon) and you check the temps and place him in front of food, he will want to eat. I would not just let a tort sit in the cold side for a week. In my house, after 1 day of my tort not moving around, he gets placed in his warm hide for a bit (many times he'll go bask), and then in front of food if he doesn't go there himself. If you have your tort sitting in the cold area in the 70s and then just try placing him in front of food, he isn't warm enough to want to eat. Critical Care would be a good Plan B to this, but you likely need some hands on instruction with it. He looks active and alert, a good sign. Is he moving around now in the new enclosure? What kind of bulb? UVB? What are the night temps? Good luck!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 23, 2010)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> I just moved him to his own indoor enclosure and got a new bulb, so raised the temperatures.
> 
> After a soak I put him in it and he walked around a little, then went back to sleep. Right now he is asleep right on the warmest part of the enclosure.
> 
> Maggie, was is Critical Care and were would I purchase it if I need it?



Critical Care is a recovery food that is given to tortoises who are unwilling to eat it's full of nutrition and you have to get it from your vet. Then you would feed it to him until he eats on his own...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 23, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> Do you have an accurate thermometer like a temp gun to give us updated photos? Do you place the tort in front of the food 1-2 times a day? Ensure temps are 80-100 and place the tort in a hide near the warmth (I have one in the upper 80s), and then in front of the food. Feed some enticing foods like radicchio, pumpkin, frisee, etc. Hopefully now that hes set up by himself (you need a larger enclosure, although from what you said it sounded like you will change this soon) and you check the temps and place him in front of food, he will want to eat. I would not just let a tort sit in the cold side for a week. In my house, after 1 day of my tort not moving around, he gets placed in his warm hide for a bit (many times he'll go bask), and then in front of food if he doesn't go there himself. If you have your tort sitting in the cold area in the 70s and then just try placing him in front of food, he isn't warm enough to want to eat. Critical Care would be a good Plan B to this, but you likely need some hands on instruction with it. He looks active and alert, a good sign. Is he moving around now in the new enclosure? What kind of bulb? UVB? What are the night temps? Good luck!



I did not let him "sit in the cold side for a week". Earlier in the week he had been getting out into his outdoor enclosure for natural sunlight, etc., but the temps outside are cooling down now so he has only been indoors for the past couple of days.

Also, no he is not moving around in the new enclosure and it is not a long-term enclosure. It is small to help keep the heat in. I will be home all day tomorrow and will be able to work with him more.

WOOOOOTTTTT!!!!! 

He drank during his soak this evening, ate about 2 pieces of Mazuri, and is now eating some lettuce! He also has cactus in there too that hopefully he will eat.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 23, 2010)

Yay! Awesome news. Please keep us updated.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wanted to give a quick update and let everybody know this little guy has been doing well for awhile now! Eating, drinking, active.... and ready to go back with my other CDT, once I buy another indoor container for them!


----------

